# My N/A Budget 04M6 Dyno Sheet...



## GOGOGTO (Aug 25, 2006)

Note: The run temp when dynoing was 99.22* degrees.


----------



## 04-Yellow Goat (Mar 21, 2007)

i cant see the pics, what did you dyno?


----------



## GOGOGTO (Aug 25, 2006)

04-Yellow Goat said:


> i cant see the pics, what did you dyno?


416rwhp and 380rwtq at 99.22 degrees when the dyno run was made. My tuner said that if the Temps would have been around 75-80 I would have seen around 7 to 10hp more...


----------



## 04-Yellow Goat (Mar 21, 2007)

GOGOGTO said:


> 416rwhp and 380rwtq at 99.22 degrees when the dyno run was made. My tuner said that if the Temps would have been around 75-80 I would have seen around 7 to 10hp more...


dayum! nice man. what mods do you have? it was a dynojet?


----------



## GOGOGTO (Aug 25, 2006)

04-Yellow Goat said:


> dayum! nice man. what mods do you have? it was a dynojet?


-AEM cai
-Granetelli MAF
-F.A.S.T. 78mm TB
-228/228 114LSA Cam
-Stage 2.5 220cc PRC 5.3L Heads
-SLP Underdrive Pulley
-Kooks 1 3/4 LT's w/ no Cats
-05-06 MagnaFlow Catback
-MSD Plug Wires

Next Mod is a Ported F.A.S.T. Intake Manifold..

Yes it was a DynoJet..


----------



## 04-Yellow Goat (Mar 21, 2007)

GOGOGTO said:


> -AEM cai
> -Granetelli MAF
> -F.A.S.T. 78mm TB
> -228/228 114LSA Cam
> ...


those are swwweet ass numbers:cool


----------



## mtjoy (May 3, 2007)

Nice numbers..........now see what it'll turn in the quarter


----------

